
Ask HN: Any recommendations for an interactive web demo framework? - hatsunearu
I&#x27;m thinking of starting my blog, and one of the topics I want to touch involves manipulating some graphs and diagrams, and I&#x27;d like the user to play with the &quot;illustration&quot; itself.<p>I&#x27;m trying to find an easy-to-use framework that could get this job done. I haven&#x27;t done a ton of frontend dev, but I can wrap my head around programming concepts, btw. I&#x27;m sure a frontend dev doesn&#x27;t even need to ask this question, so I hope there are other people on the same boat as me.<p>edit: I do like what they&#x27;re doing at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;distill.pub&#x2F; -- not sure if the framework (if any) they are using is easy to work with.
======
mthmohan
Try tangle ([http://worrydream.com/Tangle/](http://worrydream.com/Tangle/)) or
its markdown relative Fangle
([http://jotux.github.io/fangle/#](http://jotux.github.io/fangle/#)).

Or Idyll - [http://idyll-lang.org/](http://idyll-lang.org/)

------
vitovito
You might try Loopy: [http://ncase.me/loopy/](http://ncase.me/loopy/)

Or its brand new sibling, Joy: [http://ncase.me/joy/](http://ncase.me/joy/)

Both by Nicky Case, who has made many explorable explanations:
[http://ncase.me](http://ncase.me)

